# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  First AAS cycle of 250 mg/week. Pharma Gear Testoviron Depot by Bayer

## Afreak

Hi, i had posted this thread earlier but i guess it has gone down the drain since i cant see it published. I am a 30yo male looking to hop on gear for around 4 years. The time i have waited is the time i spent on research. My total lifting experience is 7+ years. I started lifting at the age of 16 years and worked out on & off. My stats are as below:

Age 30
Weight: 130 lbs
Height: 5'8''

I have pinned 125mg of total 250mg a week i am intending to run for my first cycle. Yes i know most of you wouldnt recommend this dose but i want to learn my body out of this cycle and have set some realistic goals in terms of gaining muscle given low dose of test i am going to run. My plan is to initial run 250 mg until 4th week when i will order my mid cycle bloodwrk to decide if want to increase my dose or keep it to 8 week as originally intended. My health markers will let me decide what i want to do beyond that point. I have already gotten my pre cycle bloodwork done and everything is quite in range with total Test at 710 and estradiol at 20. My plan is:

1-4 week: 250 mg Test E
(Aromasin on hand if my mid cycle BW shows my estrogen out of whack or if i start noticing any side effects)
If bloodwork is not so good, i will keep the same dose until week 8, if it's good i may bump up the dose and extend the cycle to 12 weeker, so it should look like:

5-12 week: 300mg or 350 mg


12-14 week: let the the androgens deload
14-18 week: PCT: clomid & nolva

I have already bumped up my calories to 3000 as my maintenance calories are 2500. My macro ratio will be 50/30/20. I know my dose is conservative but hey i wanna keep it safe and learn my body first as to how it responds to AAS. My second cycle probably will be best with hands on experience. My other safety protocol consists of Fish oil, MSM, Glucasmine, multis

I will also order Post cycle bloodwork after PCT finishes to see where i stand at.

Please critique so i know what i can improve. Also, i do Push/Pull/Lags to ensure twice a week training of each muscle. On AAS, does it matter that you train it twice or even once is enough?

Edit: i am the biggest ectomorph there is. I kept bulking on & off and touched 150 lbs in past and never crossed that ceiling. Right now i am at 130 because of my recent low back pain and stomach issues. My father is skinny and so was his. I have always remained like this more or less, no matter how much i eat. I know vets are gonna ask me to bulk up first and exhaust my natural potential. Trust me on this i cant cross even 150 at any cost. I was longing to do this cycle since 2017.

----------


## redz

At only 130lbs you definitely need to learn to eat, your test levels will only be slightly elevated at that dose but the bigger issue here is 7 years of training and only 130lbs. You should abort cycle and focus on diet.

----------


## Afreak

> At only 130lbs you definitely need to learn to eat, your test levels will only be slightly elevated at that dose but the bigger issue here is 7 years of training and only 130lbs. You should abort cycle and focus on diet.


i am the biggest ectomorph there is. I kept bulking on & off and touched 150 lbs in past and never crossed that ceiling. Right now i am at 130 because of my recent low back pain and stomach issues. My father is skinny and so was his. I have always remained like this more or less, no matter how much i eat. I know vets are gonna ask me to bulk up first and exhaust my natural potential. Trust me on this i cant cross even 150 at any cost. I was longing to do this cycle since 2017.

----------


## redz

You are small because you eat small and train light.

----------


## Afreak

> Man, with a 710 natty total t, I don't think I would risk possible non-recovery for a 250mg per week cycle. 250 is more of a stout TRT, not really cycle levels. I would say bump that up to at least 400mg per week for 12 weeks.
> 
> Actually, I would recommend halting the cycle, but doing everything else you said. Get your macros in order, training, rest etc. Then add MK-677 at 25mg per night, up to 5 nights a week. Maybe also look at one of the GHRP peptides (2 or 6, I THINK brings hunger). That should bump your appetite to levels you have never seen. Even if you are dead set on cycling, add the MK, and maybe the peps.



I can't get these here. I will need to search for a source. I have eaten large and became 150 but never crossed that despite a 7 month bulk up. I always halted at 150. Yes i will try to bump up the test dose. Thanks for input

----------


## Afreak

> You are small because you eat small and train light.


I don't train light. I bench pressed last at 180 lbs. I tried slingshot too. I did circuit training. I tried HIIT. I tried dropsets. I tried TUT. Nothing significantly works. I appreciate your advice

----------


## Afreak

Day 5th.

Pinned second shot of 125mg of total 250 mg a week. No Pain at all. Will bump next dose to 300 mg a week. No difference thus far. Will keep posting

----------


## wango

> I don't train light. I bench pressed last at 180 lbs. I tried slingshot too. I did circuit training. I tried HIIT. I tried dropsets. I tried TUT. Nothing significantly works. I appreciate your advice


Just stick with it. Like you I am an ectomorph, however _if_ I start to eat too much, the calories turn to fat, not muscle. The point is, I understand exactly where you are coming from.

That said, you are very young & there is a legit concern that you will ruin your natural production of testosterone meaning TRT for life. Also be aware that when you start to grow as you hadnt before, the AAS will be getting more addictive. Be prepared that you will be looking at and seeking other compounds & taking higher doses that could potentially be harmful to your health. 

If you go through with this, temper your expectations. As the ectomorph that you describe, your gains will likely come slower and be more modest. 

Good luck with what you are doing, it sounds well thought out for the most part.

----------


## Afreak

> I don't know where 'here' is for you, but MK and peps are widely available. They will typically make you eat like you never have. Good luck with the cycle and keep us posted!


sorry forgot to add, my bad. I live in Pakistan. Test and pharma gear is readily available here but not sure about the ones you mentioned. I will research, thanks.

----------


## Afreak

> Just stick with it. Like you I am an ectomorph, however _if_ I start to eat too much, the calories turn to fat, not muscle. The point is, I understand exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> That said, you are very young & there is a legit concern that you will ruin your natural production of testosterone meaning TRT for life. Also be aware that when you start to grow as you hadn’t before, the AAS will be getting more addictive. Be prepared that you will be looking at and seeking other compounds & taking higher doses that could potentially be harmful to your health. 
> 
> If you go through with this, temper your expectations. As the ectomorph that you describe, your gains will likely come slower and be more modest. 
> 
> Good luck with what you are doing, it sounds well thought out for the most part.



thanks for your appreciative response. Indeed, you got it right. No matter how much i eat it turns to fat mostly, i have this belly that sticks out prominently even with the 32'' small waist i carry. I knew the risk and that's why i took a calculated decision after years of research, and this is essentially why i decided to run low dose to be as friendly as possible to my HPTA. I am having realistic approach since i am running such a mild dose, even if i get to learn my body on first cycle, that will be my achievement. I have already bumped up my calories 500+. I am wanting to wait until mid cycle BW to decide how much of an AI i will need so i can buy it from a pharmacy here. I appreciate everyone who gave me advice and i am open to any advice, knowledge from experienced members.

----------


## Afreak

Day 6th:

Did Arms today; triceps and biceps

9 sets each body part
Not a difference to tell. Obviously will take some time to kick in. I will bump up to 300 mg by Monday and maybe add in aromasin 12.5 mg e3d

----------


## redz

Don’t take aromasin unless you need it. It will murder what small gains you could get from slightly elevated testosterone .

----------


## wango

> Day 6th:
> 
> Did Arms today; triceps and biceps
> 
> 9 sets each body part
> Not a difference to tell. Obviously will take some time to kick in. I will bump up to 300 mg by Monday and maybe add in aromasin 12.5 mg e3d


Started with TRT, but my test was *LOW* so noticed a quick difference even at 150/week. However my first blast with 500/week was disappointing and didnt see *any* changes till week 8. If you put on fat like me, do not radically increase your calories. 500 over is a good start. I let all of the eat more stuff get to me and I ate too much. I put on twice as much fat as I did muscle. As far as the aromasin thing, the trend here *now* is to not use it. However, a couple of years back it was the opposite.

Be patient!

----------


## Afreak

> Don’t take aromasin unless you need it. It will murder what small gains you could get from slightly elevated testosterone.


Thanks. Noted. What if high estrogen also starts up acne?

----------


## Afreak

> Started with TRT, but my test was *LOW* so noticed a quick difference even at 150/week. However my first blast with 500/week was disappointing and didn’t see *any* changes till week 8. If you put on fat like me, do not radically increase your calories. 500 over is a good start. I let all of the “eat more” stuff get to me and I ate too much. I put on twice as much fat as I did muscle. As far as the aromasin thing, the trend here *now* is to not use it. However, a couple of years back it was the opposite.
> 
> Be patient!


Umm, interesting. I wouldn't take aromasin until i notice side effects or my BW comes out bad. I am bumping up 500 calories only for now. Trained triceps hard last night, still sore. I will keep it posted here. Not sure how long it will take for the rising testosterone to increase protein synthesis and nitrogen retention. Maybe seniors could shed light

----------


## Afreak

Alao. How many odds are there for major side effects like prolactin increase if i bump my dose to 400 mg/week and extend the cycle length to 12 weeks?
I have otherwise no genetic disposition to any heart related or other problems. I am good at health. Help will be appreciated

----------


## redz

Test won’t raise prolactin generally. 19-nor steroids like Deca and tren can.

----------


## Afreak

Day 8th:

Pinned my 3rd injection today of 150mg bi weekly. I have noticed that my right glute pains a lot while pinning. Will post here if there's any PIP since i upped the dose.

----------


## Afreak

Day 11th:

Since last night i couldn't sleep well because of faster heartbeats, restlessness, a little pain in head. I know these maybe the symptoms of high blood pressure but i think it can be placebo too as a small dose such as 150 mg pinned twice a week cant bring me this problem that too in just one and half weeks. I am not predisposed to cardiovascular or any other blood pressure related problems so i think it could be either placebo or gastric problem for sure. If this is possible to experience blood pressure issue at this point, what should i do? And how to be sure about this? Help appreciated

----------


## Afreak

Just got my bp checked.

Its 90/130

Diastolic is 90 and systolic is 130

Idk what should i do. Lower the dose back to 250 mg/ week or keep the dose and manage BP. Also what changes should i make to diet

----------


## wango

> Just got my bp checked.
> 
> Its 90/130
> 
> Diastolic is 90 and systolic is 130
> 
> Idk what should i do. Lower the dose back to 250 mg/ week or keep the dose and manage BP. Also what changes should i make to diet


This can happen, but its part of the risk of using AAS. The BP might even climb just with TRT. Some guys use a little cialis, some use BP meds. Just *dont* go to your M.D. and tell them you are using AAS. If you go, just tell them that you noticed a recent increase. The BP numbers are on the high side, generally 130/90 is the sign to an MD that it needs to be addressed. Sure you could lower the testosterone and it could help. However at this young age and with naturally decent testosterone levels you really want to think hard if AAS is absolutely necessary for you at this time.

----------


## Afreak

> This can happen, but it’s part of the risk of using AAS. The BP might even climb just with TRT. Some guys use a little cialis, some use BP meds. Just *don’t* go to your M.D. and tell them you are using AAS. If you go, just tell them that you noticed a recent increase. The BP numbers are on the high side, generally 130/90 is the sign to an MD that it needs to be addressed. Sure you could lower the testosterone and it could help. However at this young age and with naturally decent testosterone levels you really want to think hard if AAS is absolutely necessary for you at this time.


I am 30yo. If this is normal, i would like to continue by lowering dose back to 250mg a week and reducing/eliminating sodium from my diet. Not sure what is normal when Using AAS. If this is something really serious or could be deadly, i may rethink definitely. Also, please check my blood picture here in this link. I got it done today.

https://www.excel-labs.com/R/RR/ZoHc...bssv9JAWQ9BDFg

----------


## Afreak

Day 13th:

My BP problem was resolved a day after. I did not pin my 4th dose Yesterday to see if this has any effect on my condition. Today however i have pinned my 4th dose but as 125 mg. I will keep this dose for few more weeks to see how my blood pressure goes. Also my complete blood picture, whose link is given in the last post, seems okay. No sign of haematocrit nor there are any other off chart numbers. Today i had my friend pinned my left glute which as usual seems painless thus far. About difference, i think i am noticing a slight increase in random boners. Other than that, nothing. Diet was low last couple of days due to me figuring out what is best for my newly born blood pressure problem. Will keep posted

----------


## Afreak

> The only number that looks out of range is Eosinophils. I'm out of my element with that one, Dr Google would be a good first look. BTW, maybe you want to take your name off the blood work before posting.


No worries about my name. Rarely would one be seeing this from my country. Idk what Eosinophils is. Google says eating more than needed eggs may raise this

----------


## wango

> No worries about my name. Rarely would one be seeing this from my country. Idk what Eosinophils is. Google says eating more than needed eggs may raise this


Its a white blood cell. It helps fight pathogens but is strongly involved in the inflammatory process. With the breakdown & damage of tissues that we do in the gym every workout, we are almost always inflaming something in our body, be it muscle, tendons or joint surfaces.

BTW, glad Cylon jumped in regarding blood work. I didnt mean to ignore you, its just not my strong suit.

----------


## Afreak

> It’s a white blood cell. It helps fight pathogens but is strongly involved in the inflammatory process. With the breakdown & damage of tissues that we do in the gym every workout, we are almost always inflaming something in our body, be it muscle, tendons or joint surfaces.
> 
> BTW, glad Cylon jumped in regarding blood work. I didn’t mean to ignore you, it’s just not my strong suit.


Thanks. Upon my next BW i will see if this is still elevated. If yes i will visit a doctor. Oh and i forgot to mention i recently fought low back pain which was due to severe muscle spasms. My low back muscles were inflamed and even though it's much better now the pain is still there. So i think it may relate to that

----------


## Afreak

Day 14th:

I feel there's a little increase in libido now and recovery time between sets is improved. However, my arms are still sore of yesterday's workout. Not sure how this will improve but i hope it does soon. Oh and i have this headache again tonight. I will try to get my BP checked tomorrow again and post

----------


## Afreak

Day 16th

Weighed myself and i weigh only about 2 lbs heavier than where i started. I know even this is water. I expect to see difference around 6 weeks into the cycle. Will keep posted as i promised earlier

----------


## Afreak

Day 23rd:

Only today i noticed some improvement in strength. the recovery between sets is significantly improved and pump was better and lasted longer during workout. I also noticed that my heartbeat goes up rather quickly during sets now. While taking shower i have noticed that testicular atrophy in my case is weird; left testis is higher than the right one and a little forward than the other. Not sure if it should be even on both sides but i just saw it today. Left one is pointing forward more and is higher than the right one

----------


## Afreak

> I'm not sure where you landed on dosage, but keep in mind that 250mg per week (which I think is what you wanted to run), is just a heavy TRT dose. You are not likely to get big results from it. Just trying to set expectations...


Yeah. After bloodwork on Monday, which i will post here, i will probably bump up the dose to around 400 if everything is good. Can you or anyone help me in knowing if rapid rise in heartbeat rate within a set is normal in AAS? Also, my uneven testicular atrophy as referred above is normal?

----------


## Afreak

> Not sure on heart rate.
> 
> Testicular atrophy asymmetry is not uncommon in my experience, though it is admittedly limited. Since you are still early in cycle, you will likely see both shrink to some extent. HCG can prevent this and make PCT easier. I don't see HCG in your cycle planning. I would include it ASAP. 500iu minimum per week, but you likely won't need over 750iu if 500 doesn't get you where you want to be.


i can include that but heard it has its own side effects too like aromatization.

----------


## Afreak

alright. and since i was having high resting heart rate and was reaching 85% of my maximum heart rate during treadmill session rather quickly, i ordered my bloods. I will post the results here this evening. My resting heart rate always remains around 90 BPM which i fear may lead to future cardiac problems. If gear is the reason, i wanna know what could i use to mitigate it or else i will have to halt the cycle altogether. I have just started feeling good on test but this problem is scaring me.

----------


## Afreak

could it have something to do with the covid jabs i had in June? could/does test interact with covid vacccine?

----------


## Afreak

so here are my lab results that i am posting as promised:

Cholesterol 186 mg/dl Desirable < 200
Triglycerides 80 mg/dl 50--150
HDL Cholesterol 45 mg/dl 28--68
LDL Cholesterol 125 mg/dl 110--160
VLDL 16 mg/dl < 30

Haemoglobin 15.5 g/dL 13.0--16.5
WBC Count 5.6 10^3/µL 4.00--11.0
RBC Count 4.87 10^6/ul 4.4 -5.9
Hematocrit 45.5 % 40 - 52
MCV 80.9 fl 76--96
MCH 31.8 pg 28 -32
MCHC 39.4 g/dL 32 - 36
Platelet Count 274 10^3/ul 150--450

Neutrophils 66 % 50--75
Lymphocytes 24 % 20--50
Monocytes 06 % 01--10
Eosinophils 3.8 % 1--6
Basophils 0.2 % <--1

Serum Estradiol Male 78 pg/ml < 62

Testosterone 10.1 ng/mL : 2.20 -- 10.6
Free Testosterone 356 ng/dl : 300-400

The ranges are put after the result value. 

I dont think there's any substantial difference. The test are only at high normal end at the 5th week of 250 mg/week. Essentially why i didnt notice any substantial difference yet. However, what concerns me why i have high resting heart rate and fast climbing HR during exercise. My blood overall looks great thus far except Estrogen (which i want you guys to shed some light on too). Should i not worry about the heart keeping in mind this result and can i bump up to 300 or 400 mg?

----------


## wango

> That does not look like the sensitive estradiol test. If it isn't expect your real E2 to be lower. That said, if you aren't experiencing any high estrogen sides, I wouldn't worry about it either way. I do NOT know if high estrogen can trigger the heart rate elevation you are describing.
> 
> I DO know that worrying about heart rate is a good way to keep it elevated. Just food for thought.
> 
> The only other number that I saw that looked out of whack is MCHC. I don't even know what that is.
> 
> Your levels aren't a whole lot better than natural because you are running a stout TRT dose, not a cycle dose. This has been mentioned multiple times. 300mg / week will only be slightly better than 250. If you are going to cycle, 400mg would be the minimum starting dose.
> 
> Let me put it like this: I get better numbers than yours on my HRT with 75mg Clomid (no test) per week. That's a sad statement. You are not presently running a cycle. You are running a hefty TRT dose.
> ...


I have been following all along and agree with this post. I think you are stressing over a few things & that is contributing to BP and HR issues. I understand the anxiety, I do, but at this dosage (as was said, a strong TRT dose), Im thinking this experiment should possibly come to an end. I really dont think your gains are going to outweigh the concerns that you are experiencing. Please, that is not a criticism by any means and was not meant to be one.

----------


## Afreak

> That does not look like the sensitive estradiol test. If it isn't expect your real E2 to be lower. That said, if you aren't experiencing any high estrogen sides, I wouldn't worry about it either way. I do NOT know if high estrogen can trigger the heart rate elevation you are describing.
> 
> I DO know that worrying about heart rate is a good way to keep it elevated. Just food for thought.
> 
> The only other number that I saw that looked out of whack is MCHC. I don't even know what that is.
> 
> Your levels aren't a whole lot better than natural because you are running a stout TRT dose, not a cycle dose. This has been mentioned multiple times. 300mg / week will only be slightly better than 250. If you are going to cycle, 400mg would be the minimum starting dose.
> 
> Let me put it like this: I get better numbers than yours on my HRT with 75mg Clomid (no test) per week. That's a sad statement. You are not presently running a cycle. You are running a hefty TRT dose.
> ...


i did ask them to do a sensitive test but they still fucked up with this simple one - god damn it. My nutrition on the most part now seems on point as i have learned the discipline with it. I wanna bump up to 400 honestly as 250 only brought me up to high normal. I felt better in the gym overall but my only concern is heartbeat. I have researched for it for years and worked my way up through to be able to do it. honestly it will be a real heartbreak to halt this, but i really appreciate vets for their advice and helpful replies. I want to be able to coup with my problem and fix any flaws in my cycle. If there is really something wrong with the heart, wont the bloodwork above indicate that?

----------


## Afreak

MCHC is blood concentration with RBC in a given group. While my HB is all fine, i dont know why it is raised.

----------


## Afreak

Day 32th

HR was always around 100 and would make me tired too soon in the gym so i started atenolol yesterday and feeling better now. I also have bought BP monitor and keep monitoring it thrice a day. HR is down to around 80 now with 12.5 mg a day. Gained 7 lbs around which mostly would be water of course. I have also bumped up the dose to 300 mg. Lifts are improved

----------


## Afreak

I just tested my test levels and e2 levels and my levels came out weirdly disproportionate. I am mentioning them down

Testosterone Total: 1500 ng/dl
normal range: 249 - 836 ng/dl

Estradiol : 115 pg/ml
normal range: 7.63 - 42.6 pg/ml

Just to mention, i am 7 weeks into the cycle, which looked like this

week 1-5: 250 mg
week 6: 300 mg
week 7: 500 mg (initially wanted to continue with this until week 12 but my heart rate a little worries me at night when i am on bed, it's still under 100 but my paranoid self thinks it's a problem as it pounds/beats a little forcefully)

Despite e2 being almost thrice as much high i am still not having:

Water Bloat and/or retention, infact i only gained around 6 kgs from the start of the cycle which mostly should be water but my physique looks almost same as before (i started at 128 lbs)

No gyno trouble
Sex drive is normal, just last night i did the thumping

Regarding testosterone:

I dont feel an added strength in the gym
Muscle gains: not very noticeable, infact negligible
aggressiveness: none
acne: none
appetite increase: not really

all in all, both hormones being double and triple the normal range i feel no effect. Obviously i would want to have that anabolic effect of testosterone but not sure why it's this low despite 14 injections into my butt. It's authentic pharma gear: Testoviron by Bayer. It's easily available at Pharmacies here, so it's hard to doubt it being underdosed/bunk. i had mid cycle labs done around week 4 when i was running 250 mg/week. The tests were fairly at the high normal range and e2 was a bit elavated. Regardless, i should have started to see the difference already, at least some water gains.is it because i started low at test up until week 5?

Idk what to do from now. Should i keep the 500 mg and gains will be there? my resting HR remains around 85 mostly and in gym i get out of breaths within a couple sets and if it's heaviest i can lift, i cant go more than 3. My strength is roughly the same as natty.
If i lower and extend the cycle to 16 weeks, is it good from a health standpoint? Should i lower my e2 to a high normal to see if this improves my HR situation? but they say high e2 helps gains!!

i understand the vets suggested me to stop everything but hey i had made up my mind and i saved up a lot for this cycle since last year. So please suggest me if i can go ahead and make gains out of it possibly. I will really appreciate that.

I just tested my test levels and e2 levels and my levels came out weirdly disproportionate. I am mentioning them down

Testosterone Total: 1500 ng/dl
normal range: 249 - 836 ng/dl

Estradiol : 115 pg/ml
normal range: 7.63 - 42.6 pg/ml (i know i need to get sensitive assay but that is not available here, i searched a lot)

Just to mention, i am 7 weeks into the cycle, which looked like this

week 1-5: 250 mg
week 6: 300 mg
week 7: 500 mg (initially wanted to continue with this until week 12 but my heart rate a little worries me at night when i am on bed, it's still under 100 but my paranoid self thinks it's a problem as it pounds/beats a little forcefully)

Despite e2 being almost thrice as much high i am still not having:

Water Bloat and/or retention, infact i only gained around 6 kgs from the start of the cycle which mostly should be water but my physique looks almost same as before (i started at 128 lbs)

No gyno trouble
Sex drive is normal, just last night i did the thumping

Regarding testosterone:

I dont feel an added strength in the gym
Muscle gains: not very noticeable, infact negligible
aggressiveness: none
acne: none
appetite increase: not really

all in all, both hormones being double and triple the normal range i feel no effect. Obviously i would want to have that anabolic effect of testosterone but not sure why it's this low despite 14 injections into my butt. It's authentic pharma gear: Testoviron by Bayer. It's easily available at Pharmacies here, so it's hard to doubt it being underdosed/bunk. i had mid cycle labs done around week 4 when i was running 250 mg/week. The tests were fairly at the high normal range and e2 was a bit elavated. Regardless, i should have started to see the difference already, at least some water gains.is it because i started low at test up until week 5?

Idk what to do from now. Should i keep the 500 mg and gains will be there? my resting HR remains around 85 mostly and in gym i get out of breaths within a couple sets and if it's heaviest i can lift, i cant go more than 3. My strength is roughly the same as natty.
If i lower and extend the cycle to 16 weeks, is it good from a health standpoint? Should i lower my e2 to a high normal to see if this improves my HR situation? but they say high e2 helps gains!!

Please also outline AI dosage if i need to start
Thanks

----------


## Afreak

> You need to pull a CBC. Your hematocrit and or RBC might be out of range.
> 
> The testosterone test you took probably tops out at 1500. Actual could be higher.
> 
> If you are having no high estrogen negatives and are feeling good, the amount of AI I would recommend is zero mg. You don't need it IF you aren't having negatives. Your T to E ratio is likely not so far out of whack as you think if that test topped out at 1500.


I will pull that definitely too. Around week 4 when i pulled it everything was normal and my test was at high normal range. What should i ask for to the lab if i want exact test count instead of 1500 capped?

----------


## Afreak

> This one from privatemdlabs would work:
> 
> Attachment 181443


so this means i basically wasted my money on this test. Fuck the lab didnt give me an option to choose it from. However, since now i know i will always order this. Also, this test removes my doubts about pharma Bayer Test being underdosed. I basically have to look other areas to improve to be able to get maximum benefit. I will re-evaluate my diet and workout as the vets had suggested. I am also gonna gonna incorporate 5x5 routine as i cant do more than 4 reps if i reach 100 % of my 1 rep max due to my heart pounding wildly.

----------


## Afreak

Thanks for the appreciative response. My BP is fine it's just the HR, and that too doesnt usually go above 100 but it stays at high normal like 85ish always and beats are more pronounced? is this normal? does it happen when you are on AAS and heart gets to beat a little more forcefully? Also, i have so far gained 12+ lbs which obviously should be more water than gains.

----------


## LegendKiller85

> I just tested my test levels and e2 levels and my levels came out weirdly disproportionate. I am mentioning them down
> 
> Testosterone Total: 1500 ng/dl
> normal range: 249 - 836 ng/dl
> 
> Estradiol : 115 pg/ml
> normal range: 7.63 - 42.6 pg/ml
> 
> Just to mention, i am 7 weeks into the cycle, which looked like this
> ...


My first cycle I gained 30 llbs on 200mg test cyp at 10 weeks 

This definitely not for you 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## Afreak

> My first cycle I gained 30 llbs on 200mg test cyp at 10 weeks 
> 
> This definitely not for you 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



What def not for me?

Maybe i got something out of it to learn and apply to next cycle?

----------


## Afreak

I am at same 13 lbs gain and no increase further on. I had a very vigorous arms session today with liss cardio for 30 mins at the end. My heart rate remained 100+ for 2.5 hrs and then gradually started coming down. Everytime i have a hard training day at gym my heart recovery rate slows down. Longer the time spent in gym, slower the heart rate recovery.

----------


## wango

> I am at same 13 lbs gain and no increase further on. I had a very vigorous arms session today with liss cardio for 30 mins at the end. My heart rate remained 100+ for 2.5 hrs and then gradually started coming down. Everytime i have a hard training day at gym my heart recovery rate slows down. Longer the time spent in gym, slower the heart rate recovery.


Youre doing fine, but youre letting too many things stressing you out. 500 of test was my first cycle and it did little for me. The weight gain did not start till the week 8-9. All told, of about 15 pounds total after the 12th week and Im estimating about 4 pounds was muscle. Yup, the rest water and fat. I was told to *EAT TO GROW*. Well I did and _worked out like a beast_. I was happy I finally did it, but for 4 pounds? I stressed as you did & was really bummed after I had finished. 

Dont beat yourself up, but be prepared, now that you are getting a taste, youre going to be tempted to keep trying other compounds to see what works best for you. Youll be down with the sickness. Again, at your age, is this really want the rest of your life to be like?

----------


## Afreak

> Youre doing fine, but youre letting too many things stressing you out. 500 of test was my first cycle and it did little for me. The weight gain did not start till the week 8-9. All told, of about 15 pounds total after the 12th week and Im estimating about 4 pounds was muscle. Yup, the rest water and fat. I was told to *EAT TO GROW*. Well I did and _worked out like a beast_. I was happy I finally did it, but for 4 pounds? I stressed as you did & was really bummed after I had finished. 
> 
> Dont beat yourself up, but be prepared, now that you are getting a taste, youre going to be tempted to keep trying other compounds to see what works best for you. Youll be down with the sickness. Again, at your age, is this really want the rest of your life to be like?



Thanks for the first three lines which were really helpful. I am eating like a horse too but i think working out for such a long time i have plateaued my body. I am hardly lifting heavier than i did at any part of my life, which makes me think i will be able to gain size only once i am able to break this plateau, which i couldn't thus far unfortunately. I am doing my best. 
Regarding age, as mentioned earlier, please know that i am going to be 31 in few months. I am reading this forum since 2018 when i was 27. Most boys here ignite it in their teens but i waited for my 30s to strike in and my research for PEDs be good enough. I am still learning and with this cycle i have learned my body. I am not sure tbh if i am going to continue with this cycle from this point because i am at week 8th and look almost the same (yes with the 13 lbs weight increase) with little to no added strength in the gym but elevated HR and BP sometimes. I am able to manage my BP and HR with atenolo, but if and only if i know i am going to make anything assuredly from this point on, i may continue up until week 12 or 16. Yes i don't wanna screw up my health and keep my balls alive. I wish if i could get a more categorical guidance here to get best out of my cycle as i was already in the boat.

----------


## wango

I’m going to piggy back off of the last two posts. I am not an AAS expert, but know enough now after being here a while and doing TRT and a couple of cycles. 

I agree 100% with what Cylon said. I think that you have been given enough solid advice. This seems to be the basic starter cycle here for a variety of reasons, but that said (just as I had experienced as well), it is not a guarantee that it will pack on tons of muscle. It does however give you some insight as to your response, sides and tolerance of sides. You see, there *are* sides & they can be stressful as well as detrimental to your health. *Just the added STRESS is detrimental to your health, particularly at YOUR YOUNG AGE!*.

The next logical step for most of the guys here would be to finish this cycle (_not end it_) do your PCT or go on continued TRT. Then knowing your response to just testosterone (which obviously isn’t _that great in your opinion_) mix it with other compounds after researching, know which added sides to look for there _(and you find acceptable)_ and do your next cycle in search of a more ideal combination that works best for you. Certainly you know that there will be added sides however. Just an increase in heart rate and BP *are detrimental to your health regardless if it is a side from the AAS or simply because of the anxiety you are experiencing.* Then throw in even more sides and at only 30, this is is going to set you up for a variety of issues that will in fact cause severe problems as you get older. Honestly, the health of your testicles will *not* kill you, so that is the one of the last things that should add anxiety.

----------


## Afreak

Thanks. i think i am taking this advice. Please tell me how to convert HCG available in CC's to IUs so i can move towards PCT in the end. Thanks

----------


## Afreak

idk how to to do 250iu of HCG through a syringe. Please help me with it

----------


## Afreak

do i have to add 2 ml water into HCG vial or plunge in the 2ml (or whatever) of water and HCG? what amount of HCG needs to be added in? it's a 5000 iU vial

----------

